# být na větvi



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
co to znamená?
Věta: Celá ulice byla na větvi.
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Být (z něčeho/někoho) na větvi - být velmi překvapen, šokován. Může to být pozitivní i negativní.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju. Asi by šlo: Tutta la strada era sottosopra...
Diky


----------



## Jana337

Ano, to by šlo.


----------

